# Anyone here ride a Specialized Enduro as their daily Trail ride?



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

I bought a 2022 Enduro Expert as my son has been taking me to more and more downhill / lift assisted parks. I LOVE this bike.

I may still be in the honeymoon phase but i ride it all the time. I find it does remarkably well on our New England trails which are becoming more and more beat up, rooty and rocky. Yeah from time to time i may have the front fork a little soft and it may dive in a hole but overall i love this thing. I am coming off of a 2022 Stumpjumper Expert which i never really bonded with.

At an extra 4 lbs ill take the enduro all day long.


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Yep, it's my go-to bike for trail, all-mountain, park and DH riding. The trail network near me is also eroded and beaten with lots of big roots all over the trails. The Enduro gobbles it up no problem.
My only wish would be to lighten the frame. It feels like I spent too much $$$ installing lighter parts while still keeping it enduro focused. It's a size S5 at 34.5 pounds, pedals included. My last trail bike was 30 pounds but this Enduro is faster overall on the trails I ride.


----------



## DennisT (Dec 29, 2019)

I have an Enduro Elite, which I bought for downhilling. While it's ok in the bike park, I've found myself using it more often for trail riding on some of the rougher trails.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

pushinpixels said:


> Yep, it's my go-to bike for trail, all-mountain, park and DH riding. The trail network near me is also eroded and beaten with lots of big roots all over the trails. The Enduro gobbles it up no problem.
> My only wish would be to lighten the frame. It feels like I spent too much $$$ installing lighter parts while still keeping it enduro focused. It's a size S5 at 34.5 pounds, pedals included. My last trail bike was 30 pounds but this Enduro is faster overall on the trails I ride.
> View attachment 1999171


same here. I have the S5 and as mentioned 4 lbs heavier than my trail bike.

I weigh (depending on the day) anywhere from 225 to 235 before gear. 4 lbs is an (.01739 or 1.7%) after thought for me!!!

curious though what you swapped out to make it lighter?


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Bassmantweed said:


> curious though what you swapped out to make it lighter?


My LBS swapped out the following when I purchased it:

Comp wheelset for a set of We are One's, and Tubolito tubes (this is the best mod I've made to the bike)
X01 cassette
Truvative Descendent cranks
GX derailleur
XX1 chain
Since this picture I've also replaced with:

X01 cranks
S-Works link (150 grams saved)
Pro Griffon saddle
PNW bar and Raceface Stem
SRAM RSC Levers and North Fork Component Brakes (not any lighter but I'm faster because I can brake later)
Vorsprung rear suspension tune (worth it for my weight at 250 lbs.)
Chris King headset
Debonair and Charger damper on the fork (not any lighter, but better suspension is always faster.
Hope this helps.


----------



## C Smasher (Apr 20, 2012)

Yes


----------



## Brodybro29 (May 10, 2021)

pushinpixels said:


> My LBS swapped out the following when I purchased it:
> 
> Comp wheelset for a set of We are One's, and Tubolito tubes (this is the best mod I've made to the bike)
> X01 cassette
> ...


Hi,
interesting that you run Tubolito tubes and not tubeless, what's the advantage in your opinion?
cheers


----------



## pushinpixels (Jul 4, 2007)

Brodybro29 said:


> interesting that you run Tubolito tubes and not tubeless, what's the advantage in your opinion?


Yeah, I take some heckling from my riding buddies for not going tubeless. At 250 pounds tubeless was not reliable for me. When I did try it on a few of my bikes I was burping the rear tires pretty often, I'd then dismount and add air. Overall a pain in the butt. The Tubilito hasn't given me any flats in the 2+ years I've been riding them and the air pressure is as low as it was tubeless.


----------



## Bassmantweed (Nov 10, 2019)

pushinpixels said:


> Yeah, I take some heckling from my riding buddies for not going tubeless. At 250 pounds tubeless was not reliable for me. When I did try it on a few of my bikes I was burping the rear tires pretty often, I'd then dismount and add air. Overall a pain in the butt. The Tubilito hasn't given me any flats in the 2+ years I've been riding them and the air pressure is as low as it was tubeless.


Same (heavy) boat - When i say tubeless isn't for me people act like i slapped the pope. I went back to tubes long ago.


----------



## Offthepath (Dec 29, 2020)

For me, the Enduro is has been a great 1 bike solution. I had a stumpjumper evo, and I prefer the Enduro over the Evo for most of my riding. 

It's a little heavy, but at 220, I break a lot of parts so nothing really light weight on the bike any way.


----------



## john.ecc (8 mo ago)

Literally use mine for EVERYTHING. It's a do-it-all bike for sure. I've made mine a bit lighter though (Currently 32lbs) and still have a couple more parts to change.


----------

